# Europe on the cheap with a big family!



## stillers (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking forward to picking up some useful info and sharing dialogue on this forum - currently renovating an old 80's Ducato Autostratus with a view to taking family of four kids on a 4-5 week jaunt around atlantic coast and med coast europe next summer - wild camping a big part of the plan to make it viable. Cheers!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 22, 2012)

stillers said:


> Looking forward to picking up some useful info and sharing dialogue on this forum - currently renovating an old 80's Ducato Autostratus with a view to taking family of four kids on a 4-5 week jaunt around atlantic coast and med coast europe next summer - wild camping a big part of the plan to make it viable. Cheers!



To keep your cost down, that is, staying away from camp sites, 1) need Solar panels, if not then a generator to keep your batteries topped up. 2 X 110AH will see you okay for basic use of power. 2) Water, get it of the beaches or where ever as long as it is not salted for your tank. Buy 8L bottles of water for drinking. 3) Pick your spots for stopping where there are toilets. This way you can empty out or go straight to the toilets where you are. If you can sort the 3 things I have listed then you save big money for camp sites. For showers we use the beach showers without soap. If you get a communal shower on the beach, soap is allowed. Your biggest cost will be Diesel. Always buy from big super markets, they are the cheapest. Always fill up when ever you can, even if your tank is 3/4 full, because you never know where the next cheap gas station is. Hope this helps.


----------



## stillers (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thanks*



David & Ann said:


> To keep your cost down, that is, staying away from camp sites, 1) need Solar panels, if not then a generator to keep your batteries topped up. 2 X 110AH will see you okay for basic use of power. 2) Water, get it of the beaches or where ever as long as it is not salted for your tank. Buy 8L bottles of water for drinking. 3) Pick your spots for stopping where there are toilets. This way you can empty out or go straight to the toilets where you are. If you can sort the 3 things I have listed then you save big money for camp sites. For showers we use the beach showers without soap. If you get a communal shower on the beach, soap is allowed. Your biggest cost will be Diesel. Always buy from big super markets, they are the cheapest. Always fill up when ever you can, even if your tank is 3/4 full, because you never know where the next cheap gas station is. Hope this helps.



Thanks for that - all helpful to read - got a small gennie already, but will certainly be exploring solar panels. Much appreciated.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi stillers, welcome to the site  :wave:


----------



## adriacoral (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck with your trip. We found tho on the south of france ( nice, st tropez etc ) that the beach fronts are not camper friendly. If you carry on over the border into Menton ( Italy ) you can park right on the front with no bother. Perpignon coast area bit better with some aires near the coast. If haveing trouble just park up for the day then move away from coast for sleeping. We had 6 weeks in the centre of europe ( swizt, austria, germany etc ) and found it much easier to wildcamp, swim in the lakes, just as nice as a beach.


----------



## jennyp19 (Oct 22, 2012)

Get them all trained to use water sparingly.

You will find it is very hot down Sth France in summer - take loads of suncream & any other toiletries & medicines.  You can't just go to the supermarket to buy paracetamols - chemists only sell them, & so can charge much more.  They are a lot cheaper here than abroad.  If the weather is nice some of the Atlantic beaches are nicer & a lot more accessible than those round the med - & its a lot cheaper in fuel to get there.

I was surprised when we first went over the channel how much hotter it is than over here - just by travelling a short distance south.   If its school holidays you are aiming to go - bear in mind the French head South then as well!!! so everywhere is much busier.

Also with so many of you in the MH, get used to emptying your loo whenever you can.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Oct 22, 2012)

My top tips for France on a budget…

1.	Obtain a catalogue of the French Aires. Either buy the book (All The Aires - Guides mapping motorhome stopover points through Europe) or you can download the locations online for your TomTom (Download GPS POI files). Aires on the south-coast can be very crowed. If your there before 12am you will get a space, anything after that is a gamble.

2.	Join France Passion FRANCE PASSION la France en camping-car The France Passion Invitation book offers a free overnight parking alternative for motorhome owners who can stopover with hundreds of winegrowers and farmers in all the regions of France. 
We did it this year, saved a fortune, bought some great produce and made some cracking memories. Plus some have toilets and electric at no charge. The whole purpose of this scheme is to bring business to local farmers, so we made sure and buy their produce. We seen that some choose not too which I think is really unfair.

3.	Get a cash passport from Thomas Cook. Use it like a debit card, load it with euros before you go, top up whilst abroad too. There is a 1euro charge for with drawing from ATMS. Really handy for fuel, shopping, site fees etc. One point to note is that it doesn’t work on motorway tolls. Best exchange rate I found. 

4.	Plan your route, at least roughly. I love going with the wind like the rest of them but there is no point in putting all the effort and cost into driving to France if your not going to see some of the their best attractions. Some of our favourite places, Loire Valley, canoeing on the Ardeche, Orange and Port Grimaud.

5.	If your going to the French Riviera, try Port Grimaud. We are easy bored but managed to have 3 nights of fun here. Stay here Camping de la Plage at Grimaud (Var region). The Aire there is at the side of the road and really crowed, it actually looked like a protest was going on.

6.	Buy your DERV at the supermarkets. When it goes to ¾ fill up at the next supermarket. An illuminated fuel light in the back @rse of nowhere is not fun and can cause in cab arguments.

7.	BBQ your socks off. Some of the nicest food we ate was cooked on the BBQ from food bought from the supermarkets. Beware, lighting the BBQ on the riveria is prohibited unless its in an approved controlled zone. I did this unknowingly and got roared at by a little French Granny. I am 6ft2 and 17 stones, and I was scared. It took over 5 mins to understand why she was ready to do me in.. Fair play though !

8.	Don’t drive like Lewis Hamilton. Know how to get the most MPG out of your van.

9.	Choose your ferry crossing wisely. No point travelling on a cheap crossing only to spend a load on fuel re-pointing yourself on the otherside. e.g. driving to the Loire Valley from Edinburgh we were cheaper on LD Lines Portsmouth to Le Havre for £160 than we were going Dover to Calais for £50 due to the additional fuel and time it would have taken. It was a far nicer route too. 

10.	Check with your mobile phone provider if there are any European Bolt-on’s for your contract which will help avoid any surprises when you return.

11.	Make a sun canopy and front sun screens for your van. Canopy material can be purchase online, chuck in a couple of poles and some elasticised rope and hey presto.  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/23000-winterization.html

Have fun ~ travel safe ~ enjoy yourselves 


----------



## n brown (Oct 22, 2012)

anti mosquito weapons,can ruin a kids day having eyes swollen shut.i always carried rope for tree swings,plenty of paper pens crayons scissors etc.get the kids amd you used to a wee bucket and no paper in it!,easy to empty anywhere.plenty of cheap string for general play,den building,bows and arrows etc.we travelled with 4 kids never had a telly can't remember being bored and nor can they


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Oct 22, 2012)

n brown said:


> anti mosquito weapons,can ruin a kids day having eyes swollen shut.i always carried rope for tree swings,plenty of paper pens crayons scissors etc.get the kids amd you used to a wee bucket and no paper in it!,easy to empty anywhere.plenty of cheap string for general play,den building,bows and arrows etc.we travelled with 4 kids never had a telly can't remember being bored and nor can they



Have you got room for one more.. Your weekends away sounds great !!..


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## stillers (Oct 24, 2012)

*Cheers*

Thanks for your welcome folks - and appreciate the pointers thus far!


----------



## navigator (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site      Vicarious Books  All the Aires in France   about 2000 + listed aires also a good first aid kit make sure you have some anthisan ointment in your kit for the mossi.bites  and don't forget hi viz waist coats and breathalyser kits now required by law in France  i am sure you will have a great holiday watch your gross weight when loading i normally load up then go to a weigh bridge to check that i am in my limit then put the ticket in with documents i have to take with me  have fun


----------



## stillers (May 8, 2013)

*Getting there*

Cheers for previous comments - very helpful - getting stuck into van and research - putting a few thoughts down on a blog specifically about the refurb - From The Shed To The Sun


----------

